# What could this be?



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

Today, while brushing Ruby I detected a pea-jelly bean size lump on her right side, about 2 inches from the spine, in the area slightly in front of where the back leg joins the body. There is no skin discoloration and she does not react to my probing of this "lump" so I don't think it hurts her. We have appointment to see the vet in the morning so he can take a look, but I was wondering if any of you ever heard of (or went through) a similiar situation. I'm scared to death it may be a tumor! Please, pray this is not something serious!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

How old is Ruby? Henry has a benign cyst on his side and Tony developed many throughout his life. Henry got his cyst when he was about 1 1/2. These seem to be pretty common - at least in my experience!


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Have it checked out, but don't lose sleep over it tonight. It sounds like a sebaceous cyst, which can be annoying and gross, but basically harmless.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

Two of my shih-tzus have little wart sized bumps on their backs. The vet says they are kind of cyst things and they have white liquid stuff in them. I think they are quite common in dogs. I bet that is what your poodle has. I'd show it to the vet.


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

I hope that it will be something minor as you guys describe! Ruby is only 9 months old and she just seems too young to have a cyst! (Guess I always associated cysts with older dogs.) 
I even wondered if it may be some type of site injection thing, but she has not yet had a rabies vac? 
We see the vet tomorrow morning, hope to find out then!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm thinking and hoping it's a cyst, too. I understand your anxiety though, and look forward to hearing your darling Ruby is just fine and dandy. Be sure to post an update, please!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Please update on this. Olie has one not the size of a pea and his has been there for about 6 months. The vet said not a big deal and to keep an eye on it.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Ziggy has a little cyst on her back, in fact many of our dogs have had pea size lumps in their lives. I think it's always good to get these things checked, especially the first one you find, but I'm hopeful that all will be fine and it's just benign.


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

Just got back from the vet!He says it is most probably a site reaction issue. (As most of you know, Ruby had to have a canine baby tooth pulled,she's had braces placed and then had to have the braces removed, each time required anesthesia and pain management injections. Guess this "insult" happened at one of those times.)
Vet says we will watch it, if changes occur, he would go ahead and remove it and send for biopsy. If no changes noted, he will remove it when Ruby gets spayed after her 1 yr birthday in March. He feels almost certain that it is nothing serious to worry about. I will be watching closely! and praying!


----------

